# Aeropress Beans



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been trying out some different beans in the aeropress with mixed results..

The lighter (fruitier) beans seem to translate better in the cup than the darker (chocolate/earthy) ones

Is this to be expected with an aeropress?

Can anyone recommend me some amazing single estate beans for it?

(I like Cherry, Almond, Vanilla, Chocolate, stuff like that)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is your definition of 'light' and 'dark' based on roast profile. If so it is likely you need to adjust the grind slightly for each bean


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Can anyone recommend me some amazing single estate beans for it?
> 
> (I like Cherry, Almond, Vanilla, Chocolate, stuff like that)


look no further

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-honduras/products/honduras-finca-cerro-azul-washed


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taste in the AP before plunging, as Gary says you can adjust the grind for diffrent beans, because they will extract differently...or keep the same grind and play with time & agitation. There are so many variations on Aeropress technique I've lost track on what's "normal...;-)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Is your definition of 'light' and 'dark' based on roast profile. If so it is likely you need to adjust the grind slightly for each bean


Yep, thanks gary, will try adjusting


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Taste in the AP before plunging, as Gary says you can adjust the grind for diffrent beans, because they will extract differently...or keep the same grind and play with time & agitation. There are so many variations on Aeropress technique I've lost track on what's "normal...;-)


Thanks, will play around a bit more..


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> look no further
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-honduras/products/honduras-finca-cerro-azul-washed


Thanks, will give that a go next!









Would you recommend purchasing a Fine Able Disk?

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not tried an Able. Im sure someone else on here has.

Id expect more body from that type of filter


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I couldn't get on with the Honduras azul at all. Couldn't get any brightness out of it. Don't know what I was doing wrong.

You might like the taste of this one aphelion - http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-bolivia/products/bolivia-finca-loayza-feliciano-ramos

I think the paper filters are just fine. Only reason I see to use a metal disk is want of silt in your cup, for travel, or for some environmental concern. That's based on the S-filter I own, but I don't think the Able Fine is radically different.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I couldn't get on with the Honduras azul at all. Couldn't get any brightness out of it. Don't know what I was doing wrong.


I could do no wrong with it! Cherry/almond city and was in my top 10-12 of 2012


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I find its all personal preference, although more citrusy fruity tasting coffee seems to work for me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

After this week I am finding space in my heart for the aeropress - modded Porlex combo again. I had been using it as a vehicle for quite tasty caffiene hits as work. I guess what renewed my love was 1) buying a new porlex 2) refining the modifications 3) getting a new bung for the aero.

Suddenly the brews have been very good. It took a dialling in week or two slowly making the grind coarser and steeping for longer.

13g coffee (water to fill the aero) 30 seconds bloom , steep for 4.5 mins , break crust, invert and a 20 second plunge.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

By refining modifications do you mean stabilising the top burrs using folded cardboard? If you have discovered further or better mods please share with the class.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ ^ Pretty much that, took a few attempts with various materials

. I found setting the bottom burrs with epoxy-resin added no value and infact increased the rate at which the burr wore-down unevenly, eventually the whole thing became a bit wobbly. The old porlex was then donated to a very grateful brother who had no other way of grinding into his first Presspot


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a fine Able filter for my Aeropress. It certainly keeps the coffee clear, clean and free of fines but if I'm honest I can't taste any difference between that and paper filters. Perhaps a highly refined palate might.

Steve.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 13g coffee (water to fill the aero) 30 seconds bloom , steep for 4.5 mins , break crust, invert and a 20 second plunge.


I'm intrigued, so questions incoming;

When you say water to fill the Aero, you mean the whole of the tube (up to the 4 cup mark)?

What's the invert bit? Do you put the plunger in at the top and turn it over briefly?

What's the finished coffee temperature like after steeping for 4 and a half minutes?

Steve.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It means to start with the Aeropress upside down so that the plunger is at the bottom. This stops any coffee dripping through. You can then leave it steeping for however long you want and flip it over to press.

Aeropress is hands down my favourite brewer for a single cup. Currently favouring an inverted, fine grind, short steep method, 45s-1m with a 25s plunge. I quite like the long steep brews, but often found them a bit light in body - I guess this could be remedied with a higher dose.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 13g coffee (water to fill the aero) 30 seconds bloom , steep for 4.5 mins , break crust, invert and a 20 second plunge.


Never done a steep before with an aero know what I will be trying tomorrow!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Thanks, will give that a go next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought an Aeropress last week and decided to order a fine Able steel filter at the same time (they do a coarse one too). I had heard that the stainless fine filter gives a brighter taste. The fine one comes with a warning that it is a third the thickness of the coarse one and consequently needs more careful handling. I don't think this is a worry though. I've been using Hasbean beans - Guatamala El Bosque - excellent. Also used Ethopia Yirgacheffe - equally excellent but different notes. Haven't got the grind quite right yet. I've already found that the coffee is better when I backed of the level of grind. I'm hovering on about 3 on the Vario's macro setting and 2 plus half way down on the micro setting. What does grab my attention is how bright and fruity the coffee tastes. I am going to do a test between the Able filter and the supplied paper ones to see if there is any difference once I've got the dose and grind to my liking.


----------

